# Nocturne in B-flat minor for Piano & Flute



## Samuel Kristopher

This was something I did a few months ago, just an exercise in writing melodies over the top of other composer's bass clefs. This was over Chopin's Nocturne in B-flat minor, but it seems to have disappeared quite neatly beneath the melodies.

Flute players beware potentially illogical or impossible moments - the flute part was supposed to be temporary (I just chose it to provide contrast on the melodies) but I liked it and decided to keep it for now. I've never played flute though and there could well be some nonsense parts 

If anyone has a suggestion about what I could do with the flute part instead, I'm very open to it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg

Samuel Kristopher said:


> This was something I did a few months ago, just an exercise in writing melodies over the top of other composer's bass clefs. This was over Chopin's Nocturne in B-flat minor, but it seems to have disappeared quite neatly beneath the melodies.
> 
> Flute players beware potentially illogical or impossible moments - the flute part was supposed to be temporary (I just chose it to provide contrast on the melodies) but I liked it and decided to keep it for now. I've never played flute though and there could well be some nonsense parts
> 
> If anyone has a suggestion about what I could do with the flute part instead, I'm very open to it.
> 
> Enjoy!


I would change the flute for a violin, without hesitation.:tiphat:


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Now I'm wondering why on earth I never tried that... >.< sometimes the most obvious ideas are the ones that elude you.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Um.... 

I'm a flutist and I could easily play this piece, even those trills and flutter tongue things I could do. I actually think a violin would _not _have as easy a time. Some of that high range would be very difficult to sound good on violin but I could play it easily.

This piece was kinda cute and quirky while at the same time being fluid and lyrical, very interesting!


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Um....
> 
> I'm a flutist and I could easily play this piece, even those trills and flutter tongue things I could do. I actually think a violin would _not _have as easy a time. Some of that high range would be very difficult to sound good on violin but I could play it easily.
> 
> This piece was kinda cute and quirky while at the same time being fluid and lyrical, very interesting!


If one is a good violinist, one can 
It would benefit the composition so much more
( I have noting against flutist)


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Tried it out with violin - see what you guys think


----------



## Pugg

Samuel Kristopher said:


> Tried it out with violin - see what you guys think


If you could bring forward the violin a bit would be even better.:tiphat:


----------



## Marinera

I agree with Pugg, violin is a bit too far away, feels a little dissociated, I looked couple of times over my shoulder when the violin started playing thought the sound came from somewhere else.. I haven't heard the version with flute, but I like this one, although the violin part should be micced closer. The duo is a good idea, adds a layer of interest and character.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Thanks for the feedback Pugg and Marinera! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Marinera

You're welcome, hope it helps :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> You're welcome, hope it helps :tiphat:


This....plus we would like to hear it later, at least I am, but I do think Marinera wants that also.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Hear it with the improved violin? Well, sure


----------



## Marinera

Yes, of course I would like to hear it as well


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Well, thanks to your support, both of you, I sat down tonight and fiddled with everything I could to try and make the sound better. Turns out replacing the violin VST with a viola was the only thing it needed! Viola Power!


----------



## Pugg

Samuel Kristopher said:


> Well, thanks to your support, both of you, I sat down tonight and fiddled with everything I could to try and make the sound better. Turns out replacing the violin VST with a viola was the only thing it needed! Viola Power!


I can't compare now, did you remove your first recording, the viola sounds better, did you do something with the piano sound also?


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Oh sorry, I was removing the old videos to replace them with the new  

I may have altered the piano a little bit but I think everything stayed more or less the same. As far as qualities goes, though, I think we might have to settle - it will never sound as good as real instruments playing it but I don't have those at the moment  I'm stalking a couple here in St Pete though - maybe I'll chloroform them sometime soon and get some recordings done


----------



## Marinera

Fantastic, sounds very well. A viola's much meatier than a violin, suits very well here and both instruments sound more natural together as well as melodic lines can be heard just fine. Keep up a good work and good luck with those recalcitrant musicians


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Thanks Marinera!


----------

